# zhp shift knob part number?



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Anyone know the part number of the ZHP's shift knob? I'd hate to have to goto my local parts guy and ask. It'd take forever just to get the wrong part  The common knob I've found has a crome button on the top and I don't want that one!

Thinking of ways to spend my tax return. SSK is down the road, but this is a nice (if mostly cosmetic) start


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey that Mr. Met and interior look familiar 

I'm pretty sure the part number is:
25 11 7 896 886

I got it from the ETK:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Elwood said:


> Anyone know the part number of the ZHP's shift knob? I'd hate to have to goto my local parts guy and ask. It'd take forever just to get the wrong part  The common knob I've found has a crome button on the top and I don't want that one!
> 
> Thinking of ways to spend my tax return. SSK is down the road, but this is a nice (if mostly cosmetic) start


Ah, another case of ZHP envy


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Ah, another case of ZHP envy


Phil, werent you working with Leather z on an illuminated zhp knob, or am I just crazy :dunno: :eeps:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

GeoMystic said:


> Hey that Mr. Met and interior look familiar


LOL Busted! I was going to give credit for the pics honest! Then I realized I closed the window 



GeoMystic said:


> I'm pretty sure the part number is:
> 25 11 7 896 886


I have to get me one of those part thingies. Thanks!


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> Ah, another case of ZHP envy


ZHP envy? Naw, my car doesn't have or need stalling issues


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ajt819 said:


> Phil, werent you working with Leather z on an illuminated zhp knob, or am I just crazy :dunno: :eeps:


Yep got it in my car now..............


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Elwood said:


> ZHP envy? Naw, my car doesn't have or need stalling issues


 :rofl: :rofl: Bastage


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Yep got it in my car now..............


Is that the same height as the stock knob :dunno: It looks a little longer than the stock... but I could be mistaken


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Elwood said:


> LOL Busted! I was going to give credit for the pics honest! Then I realized I closed the window
> 
> I have to get me one of those part thingies. Thanks!


Haha, not a problem. I was just messing with ya.

As for the part thingy, just look up ETK on ebay. You'll find them. But make sure you get the 9/03 version at the least. Even look at ebay.com/uk. More of them there.

I was actually considering getting a lighted shift knob, but all the ones that are available are taller than the stock ZHP one. The M5 chrome/leather one is my favorite, since it's six speed as well, one day that may be an idea..


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Dr. Phil-

How much longer is your lighted knob than the one that comes with the ZHP package?


Also, another question for anyone with ZHP and leather interior: Is the gear shifter covering (don't know the technical name for it) made out of alcantara, or do they replace it with leather along with the seats when you order the leather option?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

TLudwig said:


> Dr. Phil-
> 
> How much longer is your lighted knob than the one that comes with the ZHP package?
> 
> Also, another question for anyone with ZHP and leather interior: Is the gear shifter covering (don't know the technical name for it) made out of alcantara, or do they replace it with leather along with the seats when you order the leather option?


The knob I have is 2/3" higher then stock. All ZHP knobs come in black leather no matter what seats you order.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

That was the correct part number. Got it today  . Poped it on while still in the dealer's lot (no unfortunate knob to skull accident!) For only beeing an inch shorter then my stock one, there is a noticable difference in feel. I now truly believe the ZHP's "short shifter" is just in the knob.

Either way, I'm a happy camper. Thanks!

oh and I have aquired access to a 1/2004 ETK


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Elwood said:


> That was the correct part number. Got it today  . Poped it on while still in the dealer's lot (no unfortunate knob to skull accident!) For only beeing an inch shorter then my stock one, there is a noticable difference in feel. I now truly believe the ZHP's "short shifter" is just in the knob.
> 
> Either way, I'm a happy camper. Thanks!
> 
> oh and I have aquired access to a 1/2004 ETK


Nope the ZHP short shift has been documented. Normal throw is ~ 130mm, the ZHP throw from 3-4 is ~ 94mm, my SSK puts it at 80mm.


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> Dr. Phil-
> 
> How much longer is your lighted knob than the one that comes with the ZHP package?
> 
> Also, another question for anyone with ZHP and leather interior: Is the gear shifter covering (don't know the technical name for it) made out of alcantara, or do they replace it with leather along with the seats when you order the leather option?


Alcanntara is left on the shifter and on the wheel. I love the wheel!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

EZ said:


> Alcanntara is left on the shifter and on the wheel. I love the wheel!


Fuzzy wheel rocks! :supdude:


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

Elwood said:


> Anyone know the part number of the ZHP's shift knob? I'd hate to have to goto my local parts guy and ask. It'd take forever just to get the wrong part  The common knob I've found has a crome button on the top and I don't want that one!


Slightly off topic... Did anyone else notice that the shift knob on the 330ci w/ ZHP is different than the one on the 330i ZHP? I sat in the coupe w/ ZHP during the NY car show and the shifter was taller and had chrome on the front of it. Definitly didn't feel as nice.

Is that the way it is or did someone snipe the shift knob from the show car?


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

ccha said:


> Slightly off topic... Did anyone else notice that the shift knob on the 330ci w/ ZHP is different than the one on the 330i ZHP? I sat in the coupe w/ ZHP during the NY car show and the shifter was taller and had chrome on the front of it. Definitly didn't feel as nice.
> 
> Is that the way it is or did someone snipe the shift knob from the show car?


Yup I noticed it too. The knob is the normal one (stock height) with silver clading. Just like Phil's but with just plain leather (not alcantara) Have no clue what the deal with it is.

Since I got the shorty, my opinion is obvious


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

Elwood said:


> Yup I noticed it too. The knob is the normal one (stock height) with silver clading. Just like Phil's but with just plain leather (not alcantara) Have no clue what the deal with it is.


Good. I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed. I also hate to say it, but the shifts also felt a tad longer also compared to the 330i ZHP.

What did you think of the front coupe seats clad all around in Alcantara? Very sexy, no? Very sporty and almost boy racerish. But it looked very pimp when I open first opened the doors.


----------



## demenas (Sep 15, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> Also, another question for anyone with ZHP and leather interior: Is the gear shifter covering (don't know the technical name for it) made out of alcantara, or do they replace it with leather along with the seats when you order the leather option?


I ordered the leather seats in my ZHP and I still got the Alcantara shift boot and e-brake boot. (along with the Alcantara steering wheel cover)


----------

